# how do you secure your job box?



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm draggin mine around and would love to leave it on jobsite. I keep it in truck w/ a grade 70 chain and fancy lock.
I'll never forget yrs ago I was called out on a stolen vehicle recovery, Sheriff dept raided a chop shop. These guys had piles of welders and knack boxes etc. Just stacked everywhere.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

Someone broke in to job on Wed's night, thursday I did not go to the jobsite. Sparky called at 4:00 to say he couldn't lock up, thanks for not telling me earlier when I could have done something about it.

nothing of value, wheel barrel, my new post holer, some material, box's of nails and screws, saw horses etc Everything still there.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

on smaller jobs where we only have 1 greenlee on site we chain the chopsaw, table saw and ladders plus the aluminum break, 

bigger jobs where both our greenlees are there, the two get chained together then to a tree or post, then the other stuff gets chained together


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

To keep Crackheads out.......


Heavy. (Chain together, etc....)

American Brand Locks.

Light.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Put the skid steer bucket on it.

EX bucket.

Chain to a tree.

Buy a container.

Buy a trailer to take with you.

Ramset the feet.

24/7 sucurity guard

Let insurance cover it

Work three 8 hours shifts

Keep your tools in a brute garbage can and use the job box as a decoy.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

if there is a crane on sight, hang the box 50' in the air. Even if they are crazy enough to try to get to it, the load straps keep the lid closed.


----------

